# Just Found These 3 In Loft



## camaroneil (Jul 24, 2013)

me and mam were tidying up the loft and came across these 3 watches in a box,

the large one was my fathers grandads apparently,

nothing written on the face, inside all it says is reversing pinion and a serial number of 61410,

the small silver one has la mignonne, suisse on the face,

the small gold one has ivy, regd trade mark one the face,


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice find, try using the macro feature on your camera for close up in focus shots, would love to see more detail.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

lost treasure from the loft is always nice !


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

They look like a nice find, the only thing i ever find in my loft is dust cobwebs and of course the christmas decorations.


----------



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice , not been in the loft here - as the previous reply says probably only get cobwebs..


----------



## SSTEEL (Aug 6, 2013)

Better photos would help us possibly identify them for you.


----------

